

Ask HN: Open Source Pivotal Tracker/Basecamp alternative? - WoodenChair

I&#x27;ve had success using Pivotal Tracker, JIRA, and other project management tools in the past.  Now I want to install something like that on my own server.  I&#x27;d like to do it on my shared hosting account, so a PHP solution is preferred, but I would also look into things I can put on my dedicated box.  I prefer Pivotal Tracker&#x27;s interface over the other alternative.  And yes, I&#x27;ve also had previous success with Google Docs, but that&#x27;s not what I&#x27;m looking for here - I&#x27;m looking for something specifically similar to Pivotal Tracker.
======
egor83
I heard people recommending Redmine - didn't work with it myself though.

